# Colonic Inertia



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi, after suffering from chronic constipation all my life, I was diagnosed with colonic inertia a few months ago. Taking Linzess but it sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. I had been taking senna/Dr Shultze formula #1 for years and that stopped working. Magnesium doesn't work either. The problem is that my colon is frozen, it won't produce any peristalsis, so stool gets stuck in my transverse colon and putrifies. And it causes terrible bloating and pain. I'm seriously looking into surgical options.

I would like to hear from anyone who has colonic inertia or a similar situation. I don't know what to do. I have lost so much weight because I can't eat solid food anymore, but I do eat it and then always regret it. Any help would be so greatly appreciated!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, suffering with colonic inertia is miserable.

i was diagnosed with colonic inertia as well as pelvic floor dysfunction and a few other problems as well. after all the laxatives and enemas, etc quit working, i desperately wanted surgery--a total colectomy with ileorectal anastomsis--but the surgeons and my gastro docs told me i was not a good candidate for that surgery since i had pfd. long story short, i finally had an ileostomy.

for me, the decision to have such a big and life changing surgery boiled down to a quality of life thing.

good luck to you. wishing you all the best whatever you decide to do. take care.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

But do you feel better now, Annie?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--no more chronic constipation misery, no more having to take boatloads of laxatives that stopped working well and made me sick and no more fighting with a rectum that forgot how to work years ago.

i still have my other health problems of course but at least i no longer have to deal with constipation. that's a huge relief.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank god. Soo happy for you!


----------



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

Annie, what is pfd?


----------



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh nevermind I think it's pelvic floor dysfunction. I'm not sure if I have that. Why is the surgery contraindicated with pfd?

you have had the surgery, do you have a colostomy bag?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi--yes, you're right--pfd is pelvic floor dysfunction.

pfd is an outlet problem---meaning that with pfd you have a hard time getting stool out of your rectum because your pelvic floor muscles do not relax and coordinate properly to allow this. that is why if you have pfd, a total colectomy with ileorectal anastomosis won't be successful. with this type of surgery, your colon is removed and the end of your small intestine is hooked up to your rectum. which is fine if colonic inertia is your problem but if you have pelvic floor dysfunction as well as colonic inertia, despite no longer having a colon you still won't be able to get stool out because of the pfd.

my colon was removed. because i had pfd i had an ileostomy, which is when the small intestine is diverted into an opening in the abdominal wall. so i have an ileostomy bag...


----------



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Annie. If pfd is determined as well as colonic inertia, is it possible to resolve the pfd through physical therapy or other exercises/retraining, and then go on to have surgery? I'm curious if others out there have had pfd and resolved or improved it through physical therapy? I'm very scared of having to have a bag. Before going in for surgery is it possible to accurately predict the need for a bag or not? Or is it one of those things you just have to wait and see? Thank you just gathering information right now, I'm at the early stages of learning about this right now.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, biofeedback and physical therapy can be very successful in resolving pfd. i know a number of people who have had success with it. when i first talked to my surgeon, he told me to first try biofeedback to see if it would help me with my pfd. he said that it had a very high success rate.

and yes, after looking at your test results (and after you've worked on biofeedback if necessary) your surgeon will be able to tell you what type of surgery would be best for you--total colectomy with IRA or an ostomy. of course, with any type of surgery it is always possible that once the surgeon gets in there he/she might see other problems that could affect the type and extent of surgery required. prior to surgery, they have you sign a statement saying that you understand that.

like i mentioned when i replied to your PM, i know it's hard but please try not to worry so much about all this. worrying about things-- especially worrying ahead of time, before you talk to the doctor and surgeon, if it comes to that--doesn't help and only makes things seem so much worse than they really are. plese just try to take one day at a time and not get ahead of yourself by worrying about things that haven't happened yet. take care.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi tmm38, I am in a similar boat. Please try to stay as calm as possible. We are all here for one another.


----------



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Annie and Nuffa,

I just had my rectal manometry test yesterday. The doctor will write up a report and let me know results, but I think it went ok, that is I don't think I have pelvic floor dysfunction. I was able to get the balloon out in 20 seconds. As far as the muscular measurements and having to sqeeze, the medical assistant said I did pretty well, but not able to say much.

I do know that my issue is up higher, and I'm wondering about a colonic manometry. Has anyone here had that test?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's wonderful that your rectal manometry went well and that you were able to get the balloon out so quickly. that must be a big relief for you. when i had my rectal manometry, i coudn't even feel the balloon in there, much less get it out.

i have not had a colonic manometry but i remember reading on here about people who have. you might want to start a new topic about it if you don't get any answers on this on. a new topic would draw it more to people's attention.

good luck with everything.


----------



## PixelCat (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi there 

I've just completed my bowel motility study and it looks like I also have this condition, so I know where you are coming from.

I'm not sure what the plan will be for me. I'm only 35 but I will consider surgery because constipation is ruining my life!

All the best to you.


----------

